# South Staffordshire Golf Club



## Fish (Aug 4, 2012)

If you like a long course with testing dog legs, narrow tree lined fairways and super fast greens then look no further than South Staffordshire G.C.

Spent an excellent day there yesterday and most holes and approaches to the greens when they became visible were just a picture of beauty.

Just when you thought you had hit the perfect blind drive or second shot to a distant marker, you found yourself looking for your ball in some very strategically placed fairway and green-side bunkers.

All-in-all an excellent golf course which I thoroughly recommend and look forward to visiting again soon.

:thup:


----------



## RGDave (Aug 4, 2012)

Agreed. Loved it. 

Not exactly narrow though, where've you been playing?


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Agreed. Loved it. 

Not exactly narrow though, where've you been playing? 

Click to expand...

I thought it was a little tight off some of the tee boxes, especially some that you walked back into to, might have just been where they put the markers that day.

Certainly not a criticism, couldn't fault the place.


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 4, 2012)

I was a member there last season and suspended membership for this year. Just got back from the range at South Staffs about an hour ago and the course looked in great shape, gutted I couldnt play.

The course is brilliant when its in top condition and from what your saying and what the pro said today, its playing superb right now.

Glad you enjoyed the challenge of it 

RGDave, you only say its not that narrow because you played well on it when we played


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2012)

I enjoyed the back 9 better than the front, maybe because I grabbed more gross par's on the back, 10th, 14th & 17th with the 14th being my favourite as I was initially putting for a birdie. 

I thought the par 3 greens were some of the trickiest greens on the course. You could hit a green in regulation only to be caught out by some very quick slopes and burrows.

My nightmare hole and my teams worst hole collectively was the 9th, I met some squirrels on that approach that knew some of the squirrels I am on first name terms at my course


----------



## RGDave (Aug 4, 2012)

The 14th is a great hole. I was about 20 yards short and hit the worst chip of my life, to walk off with a "lucky" bogey.

17th did me in totally. Our match was still alive, so the boys didn't warn me about teeing up on the right. Clipped a tree, had to bosh one up there, pitch on and then.....o.m.g. , had it not have been matchplay, I swear I would have had _at least_ 5 putts.

Had a nice birdie chance at the last...another tough green.

I want to go back, just to play 16th and 17th again.


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the 9th and the 14th. The 9th is such a daunting tee shot because its one of the narrowest fairways on the course because in the fringes there overhanging trees blocking straight approaches and you have to shape it a little.
14 is just brilliant. If you get a good drive away you can run the ball over the top of the ridge and it can roll quite far down. but if you don't get it away then its easily a double bogey hole.
I think my favourite holes are the par 3's. Theyre not long but can cause trouble if you struggle to find the greens and like its been said the greens aren't exactly flat.
Im looking forward to rejoining next season, I might do a pro-rata for the last few months if I can sort it out.

When Ive got my membership sorted we'll have to get a game going. I'll let you know.


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 4, 2012)

Also Just to add, my avatar picture is actually the picture taken from our game at south staffs on the 15th tee


----------



## RGDave (Aug 4, 2012)

Losttheplot said:



			Also Just to add, my avatar picture is actually the picture taken from our game at south staffs on the 15th tee
		
Click to expand...

That's right. We did the photos and I was more interested in how my swing looked than actually hitting the ball....which wasn't good by then.

You were Mr Amazing 3 wood that day. Hope you get back to it soon.


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 4, 2012)

RGDave said:



			That's right. We did the photos and I was more interested in how my swing looked than actually hitting the ball....which wasn't good by then.

You were Mr Amazing 3 wood that day. Hope you get back to it soon. 

Click to expand...

I had a round last week and couldnt hit the driver so I got the 3 wood out and it was great, so im still enjoying the 3 wood!


----------

